# Which grinder with londinium?



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm looking to upgrade to a Londinium in the near future and am looking to upgrade my grinder at the same time.

Does anyone have any recommendations. I have been looking all over the place at grinder reviews specifically the vario and mignon, but I am open to suggestions from anyone with experience with the londinium.

Price wise I'll consider that later (could be expensive!!) , but have been looking at the Mazzers as well.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i think with a machine like the Londinium, you'd be doing it an injustice to use a lower end grinder.

I would think Mazzer is the way forward, perhaps a used Super Jolly


----------



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, I don't want to let this great machine down with a grinder that's not right for it.

I was reading that with the sj some people have issues with the doser?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You can either have issues with the doser or make a few mods and learn to 'thwack' like a ninja.

You will notice that as your prowess at 'thwacking' improves, as does your success with the ladies (apologies if you are married/have a gf).

An SJ in good shape and with new burrs would be a great choice.

Buying a used one is a good idea so you don't feel so bad taking it to bits to modify it.

You need to remove about 35% of the doser in order to use it for single dosing.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I recon a porlex or MC2 will do ya. NOT!

Titan class , electric or hand powered, its got to be!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Visit the Londinium website. Reiss is quite clear on his choice of grinder,

HG One


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

If HG One is outside your budget he also suggests the Pharos, another manual grinder, again as far as I can tell from the USA with hassles to import. Does anyone make a really good manual grinder in the UK?

Paul


----------



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes saw the HG One on his blog yesterday, had a quick look on the HG One website, will have a more in depth look a bit later. The cost for delivery looks quite high, but if you are going to spend that much in the first place, that little bit extra won't do any harm?!

Anyone have any experience on how it compares to say an SJ?

In regards to the SJ mods what are the recommended ones to do?

Thanks to you all for your suggestions.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I upgraded to a Vario for my L1 as Glenn was so happy with using the L1 and Vario together, and have not been disappointed. It does clump a little at the fineness needed for the L1, but I haven't had it that long so its still wearing in.

The HG One is a very nice looking machine though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ignore the looks! Without ruffling feathers, a Vario is really an entry level grinder for a machine like an L1. If you bought a Ferrari, would you run it on remoulds?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am on my laptop now so can type! What I meant to say, is that if you are going for a high end bit of kit, like an L1, is there much point if you have to skimp on the grinder? An HG One by time we get it is $1000 or about £640, we may or may not have to pay vat on that as well. A Vario is canny enough, but it is not capable of getting the most out of your L!, and that is the whole point. Yes, it would do, just as an MC2 owner would say the same, but you can do better.

Set yourself a budget before you start looking around, and remember, when you ask for an opinion, that is all it is.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

In descending monetary order and priority:

1. Compak K10 (£1.5k)

(1.5. Mahlkonig Pro M Espresso (£860 new but only has 65mm flat burrs))

2. HG One (£640)

3. Mazzer Royal or Major (£300-350? used)

---- Or similar 83mm Flat Burr Commercial Grinder such as Anfim Super Cam.

4. Mazzer SJ (£150-250 used)

5. Mahlkonig Vario (£350 new)

6. Mazzer Mini (£100-£300 depending on new or used)

7. OE Pharos (hand grinder, not sure on price inc. shipping).

EDIT: This is literally turning into a wish list lol


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I would add a Mazzer Mini to that list.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

CoffeeDoc said:


> If HG One is outside your budget he also suggests the Pharos, another manual grinder, again as far as I can tell from the USA with hassles to import. Does anyone make a really good manual grinder in the UK?
> 
> Paul


 I've ordered stuff from Orphan Espresso and their shipping has always been very swift and reasonable.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

RoloD said:


> I've ordered stuff from Orphan Espresso and their shipping has always been very swift and reasonable.


I have ordered stuff from OE too and you can see the shipping cost before you pay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just spent three hours with reiss playing with the HG1 and the L1, fanatstic grinder and the perfect partner to the L1 grind consistency as good as the robur. If you are going to invest in the L1 then do it justice with a proper grinder!!!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The HG-one look lovely. Very expensive for something you have to power yourself though! The OE Pharos probably gives you at least 95% of the grind quality (probably not actually noticeable in the cup) for about 1/4-1/3 of the price. The convenience isn't quite there but if you do a few mods you can sort that out a bit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lookseehear, you are kidding yourself mate (meant in the nicest possible way!). If you are suggesting a hand grinder cannot and should not be as or more expensive than an electrical one, then can you explain? By the same rationale then, no lever machine ought to be dearer than a E61 group machine.

The HG One has been designed and built from scratch. Surely, if the owner and designer of the Londinium is telling you that he has just sold his Robur in favour of an HG One, then why not listed to him!


----------

